# More Than $ 10 MILLION DOLLARS Worth of California PPE Left in The Rain And Damaged in San Mateo County !!!!



## thirteenknots

More than $10M worth of masks, protective gear left in the rain outside Bay Area event center - YouTube 


Democrats are absolutely unbelievable!!!!


----------

